# greenlaning



## Suffolk (Dec 19, 2013)

hello all, a quick intro..
i am based in west suffolk and have run my own general repair garage for nearly twenty years so can offer advise on most things mechanical!
i have experience on most vehicle types including old classics/landrovers/cars ect ect
one of [several] hobbies/pastimes is driving the [legal] byways and tracks of places which include most of east anglia, wales, derbyshire, wiltshire,hants,west country.
we are a small group[max 5 vehicles-often 2 or three] who are interested in wild camping but not in motorhomes but in tents, we can get most places as we drive well sorted landrover defenders,
my question is if you guys think this forum/club would be of any help to us, we are very responsible and NEVER drive in places were not allowed, we use a combination of paper o/s maps and gps mapping such as memory maps to plot our routes
our camping requirements are that we only plan to stay for a night in any given place at a time, setting up at the end of the day and leaving once breakfast is cooked, a toilet tent/porta potty will be used for anyone who cant wait!!
thanks for your time reading this and i look foward to any comments
regards, kirk


----------



## sparrks (Dec 19, 2013)

Suffolk said:


> hello all, a quick intro..
> i am based in west suffolk and have run my own general repair garage for nearly twenty years so can offer advise on most things mechanical!
> i have experience on most vehicle types including old classics/landrovers/cars ect ect
> one of [several] hobbies/pastimes is driving the [legal] byways and tracks of places which include most of east anglia, wales, derbyshire, wiltshire,hants,west country.
> ...



Welcome,

I think this site would benifit from having a Wild camping in tents section, you can't beat camping on a mountain top, not very practical in an ICV.


----------



## paul h (Dec 19, 2013)

I met a guy a few weeks back and got talking to him he had a 90 county and regularly does tours to morocco wildcamping and sleeps in the back i have a 90 pickup hence how we got talking


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 20, 2013)

The site I stay on most of the time at Whitwell Railway Station often has a group of greenlaners come by in landrovers as there is a short lane near the site, they did stay over one night a few weeks back, if you like to combine greenlining with camping I should imagine this forum could be very usefull to you, and no doubt your knowledge could be equally usefull to some of us other members.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 20, 2013)

have look at jed the spread post think that how it spelt he does some of that greenlaning and there was on with a landy a few weeks ago built his trailer from traffic light box trailer if that rings any bell with the readers cant think who it was to early to search on here for traffic light trailers


----------



## witzend (Dec 20, 2013)

oldish hippy said:


> have look at jed the spread post think that how it spelt he does some of that greenlaning and there was on with a landy a few weeks ago built his trailer from traffic light box trailer if that rings any bell with the readers cant think who it was to early to search on here for traffic light trailers



here it is but he's removed it    http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...home/33191-my-trailer-build-start-finish.html


----------



## Suffolk (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks for the replies, i have paid up this morning so will have a proper look around as and when time permits,
our first trip is likely to be once the weather warms up a bit in the hants/wilts area


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, I've only just noticed your post.  I should say welcome, particularly since you have chosen to join as a full member, but to be honest I'm a little dismayed.  The idea of 5 vehicles churning up the green lanes (legal or not) is not one I relish.  Don't you just make a lot of noise and leave a pile of mud and puddles behind you, making it difficult for others who use the green lanes for walking or quieter country pursuits?


----------



## m1cxf (Dec 20, 2013)

I fitted a 110 out with a bunk, fridge, cooker etc and wild camped in some incredible places. My favourite pieces of equipment was a camouflage net and sacking covers for the windows, I could blend in to woodland scenery so easily with those. I would build another if my physical health was better. It was fantastic fun and the surprised look on some peoples faces when you were discovered.

TJ


----------



## GinaRon (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum what you do sounds fun but I like my comfort too much to participate but I like reading what other people do - keep it coming :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Dec 20, 2013)

What they do is great fun.  Its exhilerating and exciting and can be an adrenalin rush.  However, I personally don't think it a friendly or considerate pastime to anyone else in the vicinity and its not always easy to get out of the way.  I was hoping the OP would tell me why he thinks I'm wrong.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 20, 2013)

Frances said:


> What they do is great fun.  Its exhilerating and exciting and can be an adrenalin rush.  However, I personally don't think it a friendly or considerate pastime to anyone else in the vicinity and its not always easy to get out of the way.  I was hoping the OP would tell me why he thinks I'm wrong.



Maybe they are like wildcampers in general. Some have no respect for the environment are happy leave damage and filth where ever they go but other go out of their way to help and improve things. Shame to condemn a new member before we know which end of the scale they are from.

Richard


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello Kirk, welcome to the site :wave:


----------



## Suffolk (Dec 20, 2013)

oh dear it seems that i have upset at least 50% of you just by joining! what we do does cause controversy and i was hoping to just tap into the vast wealth of knowledge you guys[and galls] have as far as locations for camping goes.
The routes we drive are AT THE ABSOLUTE MOST no more than 4% of the footpaths and tracks that are available to the public, that leaves a massive 96% for people to use where we are simply not allowed to go.
what we do is 100% legal and we are VERY responsible people, we never leave a mess and apart from tyre tracks you wouldnt know we have passed through.
i also love walking and cycling and have recently walked in wales/derbyshire and the west country
i try and live and let live
please dont condem me for doing somthing which is 100% legal !!
i can offer good advise from my lifetime of working on vehicles
if anyone wants they are more than welcome to pop in for a cuppa
regards, kirk


----------



## Luckheart (Dec 20, 2013)

campervanculture.com/     you'll find out more about Jed on his website, but he's away in Morocco wilding at the moment.


Jed, you'll probably be wondering who I am. You are the first T3 owner I met at Box hill some 10 years ago - you had a metallic blue bus and lots of information. Just sold mine this year and bought a Fiat Tri***te  due to health issues. Miss the T3 like mad. And the banter at 18-30 and the brickyard. Hope you wanted to be found. Luckopig


----------



## hughb (Dec 20, 2013)

*Green Laning, try it or see it before you complain*



Frances said:


> Hi, I've only just noticed your post.  I should say welcome, particularly since you have chosen to join as a full member, but to be honest I'm a little dismayed.  The idea of 5 vehicles churning up the green lanes (legal or not) is not one I relish.  Don't you just make a lot of noise and leave a pile of mud and puddles behind you, making it difficult for others who use the green lanes for walking or quieter country pursuits?



Do not like to upset anyone but having driven Land Rovers for too many years I still get upset by the anti 4 x 4 brigade. Yes there are idiots who drive 4 x 4's without regard to the environment. BUT.... most of us care for where we drive. My friend, a national park warden puts it quite nicely. Who damages Dartmoor the most? Most damage is caused by the horse riders, then the walkers, followed by the cyclists. Oh yes, he occasionally finds damage created by off roaders, usually when someone has driven somewhere illegally.

Responsible off-roaders care for our Green Lanes and do not abuse them. Please do try it it is great fun and we do not churn up the mud. A good driver knows, if you do you lose traction you stop!

We have wild camped our Land rover around Europe. However we now have our beloved Mercedes, far more comfortable but we have to watch where we wild camp.

To everyone, please have a happy and peaceful Christmas.

P.S. Off wild camping in Europe in February thank God out of the cold and the wet.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 20, 2013)

Suffolk said:


> oh dear it seems that i have upset at least 50% of you just by joining! what we do does cause controversy and i was hoping to just tap into the vast wealth of knowledge you guys[and galls] have as far as locations for camping goes.
> The routes we drive are AT THE ABSOLUTE MOST no more than 4% of the footpaths and tracks that are available to the public, that leaves a massive 96% for people to use where we are simply not allowed to go.
> what we do is 100% legal and we are VERY responsible people, we never leave a mess and apart from tyre tracks you wouldnt know we have passed through.
> i also love walking and cycling and have recently walked in wales/derbyshire and the west country
> ...



In many hobbies there are the irresponsible few who get a bad name for the rest, be it fishing, greenlaning or wildcamping. The responsible ones generally do more good for the environment. I'm glad Frances asked the question, and I am sure that no alienation was intended, and I am heartened by your answer. Happy camping.


----------



## bru (Dec 21, 2013)

hi and :welcome:
I also enjoy your hobby , and  agree with some of above posts there are responsible and irresponsible ppl in all things we do ,


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Dec 21, 2013)

I too am heartened by the OPs answer.  I wouldn't like anyone to think I am anti 4x4.  That is most definately not the case.  Until recently we owned one and I was trained to drive a landrover off-road in a previous employment so I do know what it is like.

Merry Xmas to you all.


----------



## Older Gurna (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Kirk,
Fancy 'babysitting' a Mk1 Isuzu Trooper owner who's never done any 'Laning before....!:scared:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 21, 2013)

The worst off-road offenders? BAOR Tankies! I was a passenger in a helicopter flying over the exercise area in Germany and I saw a British tank enter a farmer's field and execute a perfect figure of eight! 
It was alleged that the farmers paid the tankies to do it so that they - the farmers - could claim compensation from the good old British taxpayer....
John


----------



## runnach (Dec 21, 2013)

how ironic, a chap or chapess volunteers their recreational pastime and lambasted.

Anybody know anyone against wildcamping then ? 

Disrespectful miscreants that leave a mess, have no regard for others ?

Talk about bricks in greenhouses eh ? 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 21, 2013)

Frances said:


> Hi, I've only just noticed your post.  I should say welcome, particularly since you have chosen to join as a full member, but to be honest I'm a little dismayed.  The idea of 5 vehicles churning up the green lanes (legal or not) is not one I relish.  Don't you just make a lot of noise and leave a pile of mud and puddles behind you, making it difficult for others who use the green lanes for walking or quieter country pursuits?



I would have thought a wild camper would have been a bit more tolerant to others pastimes. I am a little dismayed. Thhe idea of 5 motorhomes parking up onthe sea front blocking the view (legal or not) is not one i relish. Dont you just make a lot of noise with  gennys leave rubbish behind and drain your tanks leaveing dirty puddles behind you, Blah Blah Blah.What they do is 100% legal . 
Why cannt people just live and let live,they are doing no wrong.:blah::blah:


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 21, 2013)

this is my set up not just for green lanes but to go out to enjoy the wild camping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




welcome to the forum


----------



## Suffolk (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes, there are a couple of minimum requirements, but in principle would be happy to show you about, are you local to me?


----------



## scotsy (Dec 22, 2013)

*Legal laning*

I cannot believe the negative response to this new member who plans on doing NOTHING illegal 

We have the same problem with 'greenlaning' on trail bikes, only wanting to have access to the 3 or 4 percent of routes that are still legal to use in a motorised vehicle when the ANTI's already have exclusive use of 97 percent of them!!!

These routes are old roads that were superceded by their tarmac equivalents but still retain their legal status as 'roads', are we really going to allow the NIMBYS to stop us from using these routes that have been used by motorised traffic for over 100 years?

I despair :hammer:


----------



## Robmac (Dec 22, 2013)

I think more is being made of this than need be. The OP seems to have no animosity, quite the opposite in fact. the question was raised by Frances and the answer was taken amicably. why bother to make any more of it than necessary?


----------



## Robmac (Dec 22, 2013)

Uncle Ray said:


> ..................this is my set up not just for green lanes but to go out to enjoy the wild camping............



Nice. is that a Columbus on top of the Landrover? I had one until recently and they are a great piece of kit.

What is the trailer? Any more pics of it?


----------



## Suffolk (Dec 22, 2013)

Please don't argue on my behalf, my reasons for joining are twofold, in tbe short term I am trying to "sus" out where I might stop for a night or two and in the long term- perhaps a couple of years we ( my partner and me) have a plan to buy an old hymer and tour Europe, something we've done a lot but staying in cheap hotels ect, I have just read with great interest an article " my leisure battery and me" and found it very usefull!!


----------



## sapper (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd just like to add my Welcome to Full Member Suffolk.... I hope to wild camp in my motorhome and then go greenlaning on my ex military motorcycle to explore the local area.... so think I can benefit both from Suffolk's knowledge and the collective knowledge of this forum.


----------



## m1cxf (Dec 22, 2013)

I used to belong to a local group of green laners and worked to clear some obstructed and totally impassable lanes. Filling pot holes on others, all with the full support of the County Council. The result was complaints from bobble hats that we were driving on their foot paths which were previously blocked with brambles etc. Just shows that you can't please some people

TJ


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 22, 2013)

m1cxf said:


> I used to belong to a local group of green laners and worked to clear some obstructed and totally impassable lanes. Filling pot holes on others, all with the full support of the County Council. The result was complaints from bobble hats that we were driving on their foot paths which were previously blocked with brambles etc. Just shows that you can't please some people
> 
> TJ



Were they properly constructed complaints or were they just rambling....
John


----------



## Uncle Ray (Dec 22, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Nice. is that a Columbus on top of the Landrover? I had one until recently and they are a great piece of kit.
> 
> What is the trailer? Any more pics of it?


No not a Columbus but the same family trailer is a sankey with body i have made


----------



## Deleted member 22727 (Dec 22, 2013)

Very welcome.I own a landrover,Therfore i am.Had a few series 3s,also had a few v8 r/r classics.Now got a disco,but having trouble with it.It's off road at the moment.


----------



## Suffolk (Dec 23, 2013)

mine is a 1984 110 station wagon, almost a classic!!


----------

